# Post DIYMA meet:



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeh, i know, it's redundant, but really had a nice time meeting and getting to know you guys. LOVED Kevin K's set up, I can only imagine what those domes can do to improve my home setup. 
I hope you all felt the same and hope to meet up again with you all some day again, soon. (this is 8th heineken talk )


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Thanks, Kev!  I had a great time at the get-together... meeting some new faces and getting to see some familiar ones. The RTA wanted to come along for the ride, so a few of the guys were able to see some of what their systems were doing... that was pretty cool.

I'm glad that the people who heard the ATC's seemed to like them...


----------



## xDeLiRiOuSx (Apr 26, 2005)

kevin k. you left too soon =) I was waiting for a chance to hear your ATC's. Maybe next time! Thanks for bring the RTA stuff.

David


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Kevin, I think those ATCs should go into that car permanently . I wished I had the money for those drivers now. 

David, great to see you!

I forgot to thank Eng for bringing the Maxima and let me hear that DIYMA, I was really impressed with the soundstage of your car for speakers that are in semi stock positions. Is that the car you used to compete with? 

As lazy as I am with car audio, I think I'll be saving up for a 3 way set up with the h701 now. You guys and all your high-end processors make me jealous.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Glad to see you guys, good turn out.. 10 people showed up..
Mr. K, I am still amazed by the sheer size of that atc, holy!!!
Sqkev, yeah, that's my iasca car now. Need some work still...thanks for your kind words, though..


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I had a great time as well, and it was good seeing everyone and meeting new people. Alot of terrific sounding cars and equipment. We definitely have to do it again next time... maybe in the shade my face is sunburned again 

If anyone wants to post a review of the equipment they heard, you can win a free Diyma sub


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

That's a pretty good idea 

I think i had a headache for being out in the sun too long too...


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Just wanted to say that I'm sorry I wasn't able to listen to anyone's car... still getting over the ruptured eardrum thing...  

I did have a great time, though, and hope to do it again soon... I'll make sure the RTA rides shotgun with me to the next get-together...


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2006)

kevin k. said:


> Just wanted to say that I'm sorry I wasn't able to listen to anyone's car... still getting over the ruptured eardrum thing...
> 
> I did have a great time, though, and hope to do it again soon... I'll make sure the RTA rides shotgun with me to the next get-together...


Thanks again Kevin for helping me tune and using the RTA! Awesome meet! Almost left home with the other Kevins Behringer equipment lol!


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm sooooooooooooo coming to the next one.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

To all those that did the RTA tuning to their cars, how do you like what you're hearing now? Any changes starting from that point?

Vash, thanks again for coming back with the stuffs ...i'm absent-minded like that


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Yeah, I had a great time too; it was neat meeting everybody, and there were a bunch of great-sounding cars. We should definitely do something like this regularly.


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2006)

sqkev said:


> To all those that did the RTA tuning to their cars, how do you like what you're hearing now? Any changes starting from that point?
> 
> Vash, thanks again for coming back with the stuffs ...i'm absent-minded like that


I was switchign settings on the h701 from what I brough the car with, compared with the tuned settings. Oh my god, I can actually hear those dips and peaks clearly now with the old settings. With the new settings everything sounds more full and smooooth. I've heard people say that "flat" might not sound good but I guess in my situation, it was what my system needed. I tried to do some post eq'ing like bumping 16khz a bit (cuz mines showed it fell off at 8khz) but it got too loud. So i left it at the more "flat" setting. I am so glad we had that meet!
Also I would like to say Damn Kevin with his ATC mids!!! I liked them so much, that when i got home I tried to do some researching on them. I found this site that sold ATC speakers and OH MY FREAKIN GOD one of their speakers costs 41,500$!!!!!!!! http://www.lasvegasproaudio.com/atcstmo.html Kevin I will have to bust jack move on you now!!!!!


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Vash, remember that the mic was faced forward, so the tweeters were at least 45-60degrees off axis. The top end would definitely drop being that off axis. 

I'm picking up a pair of Peerless xls 8" next week to see if I could fit them into my doors. It would be nice to have a system by the next meet. (h701 combo is kinda spendy though  )


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Vash, thanks for the compliments  The ATC's are one of best midrange drivers I have heard and I expect they're in the Accord for good...  

Iirc, your FR had some desired emphasis in the midbass and sub regions, with a bit of dip through the 400 Hz to 600 Hz frequencies that we filled a bit with level and x-over changes, we pulled 2.5 and 3.2 kHz down a little and then raised the level of your tweets above your x-over point of 5 kHz... sound about right? Not quite flat, but we were able to remove some of those big peaks and dips... I hadn't a chance to hear how you liked the changes, but it sounds like you do... good news!


----------

